# Feisty please I need your help!!



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Feisty - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Email me your poopie list I loved it and for some reason cannot get it printed and I MUST email to my friends - SCaracter###hotmail.com -- thanks tons. stacey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Stacey - I just e-mailed you the list. Let me know if you have any problems!


----------

